# 2 sheds in 12 hours..



## idolomantis (Jul 25, 2008)

i woke up and found my heteropteryx female shedded to adult,

to bad i missed it, here are a few pics(more at my flickr gallery in signature.)

her head.







her wings






total:






she has a stunning leght of 16.6 cm(5,65 inches)

around 10 hours later i found my other presubadult female shedding into subadult.

molting:











drying after molting:











more pics soon, hope u like it. i do  

i watched the whole shedding,


----------



## Meiji (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats, I am glad the sheds were successful. Moulting is such a stressful time for wondering if you'll end up with a more fully mature specimen or just a dead one. I wish someone would invent a spray-on exoskeleton remover or something!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 25, 2008)

yes that would be very handy, then i had still all my mantids


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 25, 2008)

update: a male has been molted to adult now, 3 molts in 18 hours :blink: hes so ***dam beautiful  he got in defence pose. stunning fire red wings with black vines :blink:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, was your phasmid realy realy soft after two sheds?


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## idolomantis (Jul 26, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Wow, was your phasmid realy realy soft after two sheds?


ugh ur one lazy reader ###### i said that 2 phasmids molted in 11 hours from eachothers.. lol



>


exactly.


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 26, 2008)

I think he got it, and was just making another attempt at humor.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 26, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> I think he got it, and was just making another attempt at humor.


indeed an attempt

fail.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 26, 2008)

heres the dried skin:





















she turns in scorpion pose.nice try


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 26, 2008)

Its truly a miracle of nature that she was able to get out of that thing at all.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 26, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> Its truly a miracle of nature that she was able to get out of that thing at all.


ye i saw it... i keep asking myself how could something from 16,5cm crawls out of a skin from 12,8 cm., lucky enough humans dont have to molt.


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 26, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> ye i saw it... i keep asking myself how could something from 16,5cm crawls out of a skin from 12,8 cm., lucky enough humans dont have to molt.


Not to mention being covered in spikes that tend to snag on the way out... soft or not that has to be difficult.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 26, 2008)

That phasmid skin looks far cooler than the old mantis skin.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 26, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> That phasmid skin looks far cooler than the old mantis skin.


yes its keepin the color


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 27, 2008)

more pics here, we,ll see why the male is different from the female,

as you know the female is big and green.






the male.. well see for yourself.






tada...!

more male pics
















now if you dont see any diffrence you got to take glasses.

ohh almost forgot: vids  

vid1, vid2, and vid3.

keep chekking my utube profile or sub me. i upload almost daily.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 28, 2008)

Mabey you could have been a little less fast when you handled your phasmid in vid 3  . She looked a bit like she was bucking around and trying to get a grip, lol. :lol: Of corse, im not a phasmid expert but I just thought it looked a little like that.  By the way, is that a jungle nymph? Whats harder to raise, phasmids or mantids? :huh:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 30, 2008)

she was jst a little stressed, i had anough grip :lol: it indeed is a jungle mynph and depends on the spieces


----------

